# Chassahowitzka Campground Redfish Tournament March 30



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone here sign up ? I'm going to


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Any boat size or crew restrictions?  Artificial only or is bait fishing allowed? Chum? Restrictions on cooperation/communication between boats?


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> Anyone here sign up ? I'm going to


I know of about 15 so far, please call the campground in advance 352-382-2200. The tournament will be restricted to 50 boats. They are putting together a cookout and are trying to plan for the amount of food to purchase. 




> Any boat size or crew restrictions?  Artificial only or is bait fishing allowed?  Chum?  Restrictions on cooperation/communication between boats?


The only restrictions are to follow all Florida laws/regulations. Boat size...this is Chassahowitzka, you really need a shallow draft vessel, but there are no restrictions. Bait, Artificial, fly, handline on Coke bottle...it's all good. As far as cooperation/communication, this is intended to be a small, fun, friendly, grass roots, good time...honesty always counts. Sharing information is cool, sharing fish is not.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You're gonna need some better rules. Any time there's $$$$ involved, people will cheat. eg. Is it OK to fish from the bank? OK to catch redfish with a cast net? How about if I drive over to Mosquito Lagoon, fish there and bring back my catch? Just sayin.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> You're gonna need some better rules.  Any time there's $$$$ involved, people will cheat.  eg.  Is it OK to fish from the bank?  OK to catch redfish with a cast net?  How about if I drive over to Mosquito Lagoon, fish there and bring back my catch?  Just sayin.



I hear what you saying. I'm not the organizer, but I passed your concerns to him. I asked him to give me a list of rules, and I'll post them ASAP. 

There is a mandatory captain's meeting at 7AM Saturday at the campground/boat ramp. All rules/questions will be reviewed then.

They want participants to depart/return from the Chassahowitzka Campground boat ramp. You can fish as far away as you want, but must depart/return on the water from the host's ramp. 

It's not really possible to fish from shore/wade unless you use a boat to get there. The river is spring-fed, and there is 3 miles of fresh water until you get to the marsh. There are no roads. If the participant wants to enter their vessel in the tournament, use it for transportation, than wade fish...that's ok. 

Participants are expected to follow all laws & regulations or possibly be disqualified. It's illegal to cast net redfish!

Nobody can fish within 50 yards of each other...Sportsmanship!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > You're gonna need some better rules.  Any time there's $$$$ involved, people will cheat.  eg.  Is it OK to fish from the bank?  OK to catch redfish with a cast net?  How about if I drive over to Mosquito Lagoon, fish there and bring back my catch?  Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although it should be. If the cast net is under 14', I'm pretty sure it's legal. Look on the FWC's rules it's right there. I agre though it should be totally illegal.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

This is from the FWC website:
Cast nets measuring 14 feet or less stretched length (stretched
length is defined as the distance from the horn at the center of
the net with the net gathered and pulled taut, to the lead line).
Cast nets may be used as harvesting gear for the following species
only: black drum, bluefish, cobia, flounder, mullet, Florida pompano,
red drum, sheepshead, shrimp, Spanish mackerel, spotted
seatrout, weakfish and unregulated species.

I may be missing something, but to me it reads as though it's fully legal.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> This is from the FWC website:
> Cast nets measuring 14 feet or less stretched length (stretched
> length is defined as the distance from the horn at the center of
> the net with the net gathered and pulled taut, to the lead line).
> ...



I learn something every day, thank you! 

This is hook and line tournament.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Rediculous, Vertigo are you in?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> Rediculous, Vertigo are you in?


I'm giving serious consideration...watching the weather forecast.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

One more rule to consider: Is there a penalty for dead fish at weigh-in?


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's what they gave me

Tournament Rules

ENTRY FEES AND PAYMENTS: An Entry Fee of $50. All entry fees are NON[ch8208]REFUNDABLE NO EXCEPTIONS.

REGISTRATION AND CAPTAIN’S MEETING: Call Chassahowitzka Campground for registration
352[ch8208]382[ch8208]2200. All teams are expected to attend the Captain’s Meeting March 30, 7AM. Only 50 boats will be entered.

PARTICIPATION AND ELIGIBILITY: Participation is open to all; any person under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a responsible
adult. The guardian must sign the tournament waiver.

FEDERAL, STATE, AND LOCAL LAWS: All contestants are expected to obey all applicable federal, state and local regulations and laws.
Violation of such rules may result in your disqualification from the tournament.

FLORIDA FISHING LICENSE: ALL ANGLERS MUST CARRY A VALID FLORIDA FISHING LICENSE, or be covered by a guide license.
SPORTSMANSHIP: Competitors are expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy, safety and conservation. Any
infraction of these fundamental sporting principles may be deemed cause for disqualification. Any act deemed by the Tournament
Director that gives a team or angler an unfair advantage not specifically covered under this set of rules shall be grounds for
disqualification.

SAFETY: Safe boating will be observed at all times. All boats must have the required USCG safety equipment. The tournament
organizers and the Chassahowitzka Campground are not responsible for the condition of a participant’s vessel or liable for any fines,
damages, or injuries.

Tournament days may be canceled/rescheduled due to unsafe weather or water conditions. The tournament will be automatically
cancelled/ended if NOAA issues a small craft warning. The decision to shorten or to cancel will be left totally to the discretion of the
Tournament Director. A 4[ch8208]hour period shall constitute a day of fishing.

TOURNAMENT TEAMS: Teams consist of 1 to 4 members, only one team per boat. Everyone in the boat is a team member

BOAT AND TEAM IDENTIFICATION: Prior to tournament start, a number will be given to each boat. This number MUST remain with
the boat during tournament competition.

TOURNAMENT HOURS: Mandatory captain’s meeting March 30, 7:00AM, NO BOATS ARE ALLOWED TO LEAVE UNTIL 8:00 A.M.
Team must be in line for weigh[ch8208]ins at 6PM or earlier.

PERMITTED FISHING LOCATIONS: Contestants must leave and return from the Chassahowitzka boat ramp, and may fish any waters
accessible to the public by boat, except areas designated as “off limits” or “no fishing” by private ownership or local, state and
federal officials. Contestants may not fish within 50 yards of a competitor’s boat, which was in a location first, and at anchor.
Contestants may not start fishing a bank 100 yards ahead of a contestant who is drifting, pulling, or using a trolling motor in that
direction.

PERMITTED FISHING METHODS: All fish must be caught alive in a conventional hook and line sporting manner. Lures, Flies,
chumming, commercial sent products, and live bait are permitted. Only one fishing rod may be used at a time per angler. A cast
must be fully retrieved before an angler may pick up another rod. Trolling as a method of fishing is prohibited. Cast netting is
prohibited. Anglers may not catch fish or weigh[ch8208]in fish that have been caged or confined in an area prior to the tournament.

INFORMATION: Tournament anglers may share information with each other while no lines are in the water. No sharing or pooling of
fish with other teams and boats.
Official Time: The official clock will be using “cell phone time” and synchronized at the captain’s meeting.

WEIGH[ch8208]INs: Saturday, March 30 6:00PM. A team member must be in line at 6:00PM. Awards and food to follow weigh[ch8208]ins.
Fish must be legal according to FWC regulations. redfish slot: 18”[ch8208]27”, spotted sea trout: “Not less than 15[ch8243] or more than 20[ch8243]
(statewide) except one fish over 20[ch8243] per person”[ch8208] http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/basic[ch8208]recreationalsaltwater[ch8208]
fishing[ch8208]regulations[ch8208]for[ch8208]state[ch8208]waters[ch8208]of[ch8208]florida/
No pale, gilled, or mutilated fish will be weighed. A trimmed tail is a mutilated fish.
All fish weighed will be donated to the fish fry.
In the event of a tie in weight, the position in the weigh[ch8208]in line will determine the winner.
Each team is eligible to win the redfish and trout divisions, only one place per team.

FISH CONDITION: Every effort must be made to keep fish in good condition. The tournament officials prefer live release wells, but
understand that not every boat is equipped with a release well. There will not be a penalty for dead fish. Any alteration of length or
weight of redfish is prohibited and team will be banished from any future tournaments. No pale, gilled, or mutilated fish will be
weighed. Organizers will be checking stomach contents when preparing fish for the fish fry. Any dumping of dead fish for culling will
result in disqualification.

AWARDS:
1ST Place Redfish $750
1st Place Trout $750
Prize money is based on 60% payout, and calculated based on 50 boat entry fee. Prize money is subject to adjustment based on the
number of boats entered.

POLYGRAPH: Each contestant agrees to submit to a polygraph examination at a time and location determined by the Tournament
Director following the end of the competition in each tournament and abide by its conclusion. Failure to pass the polygraph will
result in disqualification.

PROTEST AND REPORTING PROCEDURE: All protests must be submitted in writing along with a $200 cash deposit, within fifteen (15)
minutes of the end of the weigh[ch8208]in to the tournament director. The protester also agrees that if there is a question of verifying the
charge of a protest that he or she also may be subject to take a polygraph and agree to testify in a court of law if necessary. If the
Tournament Director, or polygraph, upholds the protest, the cash deposit shall be returned to the contestant submitting the protest.


----------

